# Dùng nước súc miệng đã trở thành thói quen của nhiều người nhưng rất cần chọn lựa loại phù hợp



## vietmom (9/4/18)

Nước súc miệng là dung dịch được pha chế dùng để sát khuẩn và làm sạch vùng miệng, họng bằng cách ngậm và làm cho dung dịch này chuyển động trong miệng nhiều lần trước khi phun bỏ.

*Chỉ hạn chế sâu răng, sát khuẩn*
Nước súc miệng thường có các chất sát khuẩn như: boric acid, kẽm sulfat, menthol, cetylpyridinium, chlorhexidine… và pha chế dưới dạng dung dịch. Khi mua nước súc miệng, bạn cần kiểm tra hàm lượng cồn (ethanol, với tỉ lệ biến đổi từ 6% đến 27%) vì nếu dung dịch chứa lượng cồn quá lớn thì đó có thể là nguyên nhân khiến bạn bị khô khoang miệng.

Có nhiều nước súc miệng chứa fluor được xem là thành phần thiết yếu giúp phòng ngừa bệnh sâu răng. Khi sử dụng nước súc miệng loại này, nhất là cho trẻ, bạn nên chú ý tới hàm lượng fluor phải thật phù hợp. Mặc dù có nhiều loại khác nhau nhưng nước súc miệng chỉ có tác dụng hạn chế sâu răng, sát khuẩn chứ không chữa được sâu răng hay làm trắng răng như một số người lầm tưởng.

*Một số loại thường dùng*
- Nước súc miệng chứa muối NaCl: Muối NaCl trong dung dịch với nồng độ thích hợp có tác dụng sát khuẩn và bảo vệ lớp tế bào niêm mạc họng, giúp loại bỏ các vi khuẩn có hại ở hầu họng và ngăn ngừa viêm nhiễm. Một số người quan niệm nước muối nồng độ càng cao thì sát khuẩn càng tốt nên pha dung dịch muối thật mặn để súc miệng, làm như thế thường xuyên là không tốt. Nồng độ nước muối NaCl 0,9% gọi là nước muối sinh lý hay dung dịch muối đẳng trương được cho là thích hợp nhất để súc miệng. Dung dịch muối đẳng trương mới không gây tổn thương đến các tế bào vùng miệng. Dùng nước muối NaCl 0,9% sau khi đánh răng vào buổi sáng và tối là biện pháp góp phần bảo vệ răng miệng.

- Nước súc miệng Listerine: Có nhiều loại với thành phần chủ yếu là thymol nồng độ 0,064% và một số tinh dầu lý bách hương, bạc hà, bạch đàn và methyl salitylat có tác dụng sát khuẩn, chống phù nề nhẹ niêm mạc. Dung dịch này được chỉ định súc miệng, ngậm trong 30 giây với 2 lần/ngày.

_


Nước súc miệng chỉ có tác dụng hạn chế sâu răng, sát khuẩn chứ không chữa được sâu răng._​Hai loại nước súc miệng sau đây thường được giới nha khoa chỉ định dùng khi bị các bệnh đường miệng như viêm họng, viêm amidan, viêm thanh quản, nấm họng, nấm thanh quản, viêm quanh răng..., chứ không dùng thường xuyên chỉ để vệ sinh răng miệng. Đó là:

- Nước súc miệng Povidone-iod (Betadine): Chứa chất sát khuẩn povidone- iodine 1%. Khi tiếp xúc chất bẩn trong miệng, chất i-ốt trong hợp chất povidone-iod được giải phóng từ từ, có tác dụng sát khuẩn, chống nấm, làm mất mùi hôi. Dung dịch Betadine súc miệng chỉ có nồng độ i-ốt thấp hơn dung dịch sát khuẩn ngoài da hoặc vệ sinh phụ nữ (10% i-ốt). Vì vậy, khi dùng Betadine súc miệng, cần xem kỹ đúng nồng độ và chỉ nên sử dụng trong trường hợp nghi ngờ nhiễm khuẩn, nhiễm nấm họng.

- Dung dịch Givalex: Là một chế phẩm được chỉ định rộng rãi trong viêm họng, viêm quanh răng, có tác dụng sát khuẩn, chống phù nề. Khi sử dụng nên pha loãng 1/10 với nước ấm để tăng thêm hiệu quả vì trong thành phần của dung dịch còn có menthol, nếu dùng với nồng độ cao sẽ gây tổn thương niêm mạc họng.

*Cách dùng hiệu quả*
Nước súc miệng không phải là vô hại mà vẫn có thể gây ra những tác dụng phụ khi sử dụng. Cũng như kem đánh răng, bạn không nên lạm dụng nước súc miệng mà chỉ dùng không quá 2-3 lần/ngày. Dùng quá nhiều, không theo chỉ dẫn sẽ làm thay đổi môi trường cân bằng vùng miệng và diệt những vi khuẩn có lợi ở miệng.
Chỉ nên coi nước súc miệng là một “vũ khí” hỗ trợ kem đánh răng để làm sạch răng miệng và loại bỏ các mảng bám trên răng thay vì sử dụng nó để thay thế kem đánh răng. Để đạt hiệu quả, nhất thiết phải đánh răng trước khi sử dụng nước súc miệng.

Nên ngậm khoảng 30 giây để nước súc miệng tiêu diệt các loại vi khuẩn trong khoang miệng và không nên dùng quá 3 lần/ngày. Sau khi dùng nước súc miệng, bạn không nên ăn trong khoảng nửa giờ.

*Lưu ý: *_Không được nuốt nước súc miệng. Nên chọn mua những loại có uy tín đã được cơ quan chức năng kiểm chứng chất lượng._

_Nguồn: nld_​


----------

